# HVLP setups?



## G4532 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have recently found a market for using a HVLP sprayer in refinishing cabinets and tub and tile. I have been doing research and what I want but am hesitant to pull the trigger. My concerns are



What are the limits in spraying latex, I have heard that the portable units like fuji and graco can overheat or not supply enough psi to get the desired spray fan.
I am considering getting a 30 gallon air compressor that runs on a standard plug (120v). The idea being having the biggest tank possible and run a HVLP gun to an air hose. The negatives are the size of the air compressor,noise and last time I used the overspray or dust was bad. The positives are the price and versatility of being able to run other tools like nail guns ect.
I am considering getting a fuji or graco portable unit. My concerns are what is the life of these units, how much power do I need to spray latex and are they worth the money. I really like how small the units are and that they are quite.
My last thought was air assisted sprayers can they do the detail work and provide the same finish as the HVLP. The price seems to not make sense to me because I would not want to rely on this as my only sprayer.
Looking for some feedback. I am a novice in HVLP spraying and would apperciate any tips in spraying or thoughts on set ups that would work for what I want to do. Thanks!


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Great question. I am in the exact same boat as you. I was holding off buying an HVLP till I have taken a tub and tile reglazing class which is tomorrow morning by Topkote in Ridgefield NJ. I know they use a Fuji and I am going to ask a lot of questions. The other thing that has held me off the purchase was the $1,200 price tag on the Graco 9.5 the sprayer I'm leaning towards buying. 
I have done some cabinets with a Graco airless 211 tip that came out nice, but would like to go to the next level.
Also looking for some good feedback Guys. Thank You In Advance.


----------



## G4532 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look around because I was able to find the graco 9.5 for $1100. Good luck in your class, they have a web site?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You might want to try the search function as there has been a lot of hvlp threads in the past. I personally use a Titan 115 4/6 stage turbine setup. It's nice as you can set it on 4 stage for thinner materials and 6 stage when you need more oomph for latex etc. I always thin somewhat. Typically just with water for latex. I love how easy it is to clean. 
Titan has a new sprayer out, almost a cross between airless and hvlp. I think it's called flex-spray. Retail $599 so much less than a good hvlp setup. Never seen it in action though.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

The reglazing class is done by http://www.topkotepro.com. I really didn't want to take it this week because I am so busy, but they are in the process of moving to North Carolina to be near their plant that makes their product. It was either now or never. I'm bringing my two painters and they are giving us a great deal on the price of the class. I'm looking forward to learning a few tricks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> You might want to try the search function as there has been a lot of hvlp threads in the past. I personally use a Titan 115 4/6 stage turbine setup. It's nice as you can set it on 4 stage for thinner materials and 6 stage when you need more oomph for latex etc. I always thin somewhat. Typically just with water for latex. I love how easy it is to clean.
> Titan has a new sprayer out, almost a cross between airless and hvlp. I think it's called flex-spray. Retail $599 so much less than a good hvlp setup. Never seen it in action though.


That is something I'd like to learn more about. Anyone have one yet or seen it perform?

Here's a link to their page on it: http://www.titantool.com/products/flexsprayfocus/flexspray.html


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I hope it's the best of both worlds, not the worst of both worlds.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Yeah I hope it's the best of both worlds, not the worst of both worlds.


I'm encouraged that it's from Titan.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can also look at the Apollo HVLP units, they have an eco line now available. http://asi-hvlp.com/


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had an Apollo for about 14 years,No other choice for Me,Love it!!


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the Graco HVLP Comes with the edge gun, I'm not impressed with that gun, you might try the Titan and at least a 9.5


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I pulled the trigger today on the purchase of a Titan Capspray 115 after driving myself crazy all week, trying to to figure out which one to buy. Titan is having an upgrade sale thru Oct 31st. 
The manager at a local Sherwin Williams store tried selling me the sprayer for $1570 three days ago. I explained to him about the sale, and he said he would call me back after speaking to his rep. Well Oscar never called.
I called an Aboff's paint store nearby this morning, spoke to Jeff the manager and ordered the sprayer for $1300. I also ordered a #2 needle for fine finish and a #6 for heavy latex. So with tax, shipping, the needles probably back to the original price if not more. 
I have never owned an HVLP, I am really looking forward to it. You guys always say on Paint Talk buy the best you can afford. My biggest worry is my guys never lock the doors to the vans.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

I love my Capspray 9100....
I have sprayed fine detail work like cabinets, desks, doors, etc. Also, use for exterior work like those dreaded grooved soffits.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Long Island Painter said:


> I pulled the trigger today on the purchase of a Titan Capspray 115 after driving myself crazy all week, trying to to figure out which one to buy. Titan is having an upgrade sale thru Oct 31st.
> The manager at a local Sherwin Williams store tried selling me the sprayer for $1570 three days ago. I explained to him about the sale, and he said he would call me back after speaking to his rep. Well Oscar never called.
> I called an Aboff's paint store nearby this morning, spoke to Jeff the manager and ordered the sprayer for $1300. I also ordered a #2 needle for fine finish and a #6 for heavy latex. So with tax, shipping, the needles probably back to the original price if not more.
> I have never owned an HVLP, I am really looking forward to it. You guys always say on Paint Talk buy the best you can afford. My biggest worry is my guys never lock the doors to the vans.


You'll like it. Just take the time to experiment before an actual job.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Long Island Painter said:


> I pulled the trigger today on the purchase of a Titan Capspray 115 after driving myself crazy all week, trying to to figure out which one to buy. Titan is having an upgrade sale thru Oct 31st.
> The manager at a local Sherwin Williams store tried selling me the sprayer for $1570 three days ago. I explained to him about the sale, and he said he would call me back after speaking to his rep. Well Oscar never called.
> I called an Aboff's paint store nearby this morning, spoke to Jeff the manager and ordered the sprayer for $1300. I also ordered a #2 needle for fine finish and a #6 for heavy latex. So with tax, shipping, the needles probably back to the original price if not more.
> I have never owned an HVLP, I am really looking forward to it. You guys always say on Paint Talk buy the best you can afford. My biggest worry is my guys never lock the doors to the vans.


Do they still have the free gun promotion?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Long Island Painter said:


> I pulled the trigger today on the purchase of a Titan Capspray 115 after driving myself crazy all week, trying to to figure out which one to buy. Titan is having an upgrade sale thru Oct 31st.
> The manager at a local Sherwin Williams store tried selling me the sprayer for $1570 three days ago. I explained to him about the sale, and he said he would call me back after speaking to his rep. Well Oscar never called.
> I called an Aboff's paint store nearby this morning, spoke to Jeff the manager and ordered the sprayer for $1300. I also ordered a #2 needle for fine finish and a #6 for heavy latex. So with tax, shipping, the needles probably back to the original price if not more.
> I have never owned an HVLP, I am really looking forward to it. You guys always say on Paint Talk buy the best you can afford. My biggest worry is my guys never lock the doors to the vans.


I'd be curious about that #6 setup. Please post a follow up as you get a chance to us it. I usually run the #5 with acrylic coatings. That's the biggest mine has.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Also I found that the #2 tip & needle puts out less material, so its fine for smaller areas, but for larger surfaces its harder to move as fast to keep a wet edge to avoid dry overspray, I switch to the larger tip when shooting hot materials on larger surfaces.I have a Titan 9500 and sprayed SW Chemical varnish over 10ft walnut paneling in a 400sq ft room with a larger tip size and had zero overspray, very impressed although the fan size is too wide and doesn't adjust down very much like the gravity feed, but that seems to be the standard for the portable HVLP Turbines.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought mine at SW and it came with two guns and a texture gun attachment for under $1000. I don't have much use for two guns though, so if anyone is interested in buying a new Titan cup gun let me know.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do they still have the free gun promotion?


I was not aware of a free gun promotion. My experience is the paint counter guys are not very informed about any sales or promotions regarding the sprayers they sell. 
I do feel better buying my equipment from a local vendor as opposed to an on- line sale in case there are any problems.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

aroplate said:


> I bought mine at SW and it came with two guns and a texture gun attachment for under $1000. I don't have much use for two guns though, so if anyone is interested in buying a new Titan cup gun let me know.


You can keep the other for clear finishes.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, you have to just deal with your Rep, he's the only one who can adjust the pricing anyways.
Have you found any way to adjust the fan width? I feel it's just too wide, and switching to a smaller needle and tip size only reduces the material flow but does nothing for the width of the fan, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

Loosen the cap that holds down your air cap to make the fan smaller.


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

*Capspray 9100*

I used mine for some clouds in a his and her master bedroom closets... the possibilities are endless, with an HVLP.


----------

